# MTPCA Conventrion 2011



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

The Michigan Trappers & Predator Callers Association annual convention will be August 19, & 20, 2011. It will be at the fairgrounds in Evart, Michigan. Contacts: General Information and Dealer Contact  Mike Anderson [email protected], ; Fur Auctions and Lot Numbers  Paul Strasel [email protected]; Discounted Motel by mentioning MTPCA Convention  Osceola Grand Hotel, formerly Super 8 Motel, 231-734-0470.

We will have close to 2 demonstrations per hour and Greg Schroeder from NAFA will do continuous skinning, fleshing and stretching demonstrations Friday and Saturday. Many other special events for the entire family along with special and commemorative raffles will take place throughout the convention. Camping and food is available on the fair grounds. Camping is 15 dollars a night or 25 dollars for the weekend. We will have a Trapper ED Class on Friday Contact Dale Hendershot [email protected]. Fur auction lot numbers will be issued Saturday afternoon. The general membership meeting will be on Saturday in the late afternoon, followed by our live auction.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Can't wait!


I copied this onto Tman too.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks, Guys! 

I can't wait either. Convention is the only thing I would consider giving up opening day of trapping season for!

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*count me in!!!!! are we putting on a cook-out again????? JOE??:corkysm55*


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm in for helping out at the cookout if we do one.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

arent you the "fish sheriff" >>>>?????? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

where the heck has Mr. Ed been???? does he post anymore? did he move to Wisconsin? has anybody heard from him? i think he was the cook-out supervisor in charge.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Not again this year. I am still getting death threats.

I'll help with prep or something.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

If anyone does hear from Ed can you get him to drop me a PM. I'm taking Jr. to Canada for his last hurrah before college so were not going to be able to help with the cookout this year.

I do want to get a few of those Amish pies sent though and figured that he could meet me and I could give them to him.....I will post how many to make sure they all arrive!

We will miss a great feed I'm sure. Too bad, I had originally planned on staying for Pops and Apple Pie this year but the mass quantities of suicidal green fish are calling.....


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I would be glad to help with the cook out. I live close by, and bringing a grill or 2 wouldn't be too much hassle. Let me know if I need to bring anything.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

By the way there is a local Amish store that fills 25lb propane tanks for 12 or 13 dollars. Might save some of you a few dollars.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Cant wait for that weekend! This will be my first one, and I am looking forward to learning a lot and meeting some of you from this site. Just biding my time...

Derek


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I' ll volunteer salmon steaks for 15. If I get out again soon,I'll up the number as bestI can.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know of a drinking water reservior in Ohio that has channel cats doing unspeakable things in it. I think I'll help our southern neighbors remove some of this menace. Depending on how much success I have, it sounds like we'll have lots of different flavors of fish! (Assuming Joe's getting out on the Bay! )

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------

